# Custom build ... Won't boot?



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

I just finished putting together a custom built computer. I've double checked all connections, reset the CMOS and CMOS battery. It powers on, fans power, CD drive spins up, but absolutely nothing else happens. No CMOS boot screen, nothing. Monitor acts as if it's not even connected to anything. I have tried 2 different monitors and even grabbed a VGA-DVI adapter to see if the VGA connector on the mobo was bad. I have also swapped out the RAM to no avail. Here's the setup:

BIOSTAR A880G+ AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

HITACHI Deskstar 7K1000.D HDS721050DLE630 (0F13178) 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Rosewill RD400-2-DB 400W ATX V2.2 Power Supply

AMD Athlon II X3 455 Rana 3.3GHz Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Desktop Processor ADX455WFGMBOX

LITE-ON DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model iHAS124-04 - OEM

Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory Model CT2KIT51264BD1339


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Any BEEP / ERROR codes?

Start with the sticky at the top of the page> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

Dogg said:


> Any BEEP / ERROR codes?
> 
> Start with the sticky at the top of the page> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


No beeps. No error code. Monitor doesn't even come on. I did the bench test. Stripped it down to the basics: CPU, CPU fan, 4-pin CPU connector, 24-pin mobo connector, and 1 stick of RAM. Same problem. Possible bad chipset?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put a 80+ quality psu in it

Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

dai said:


> put a 80+ quality psu in it
> 
> Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


Do you really think it's the PSU? I can test that, but it'd require taking the PSU out of my personal computer.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

then check it


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Same advice as above: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html

Make sure the MOBO is not shorted...

Strip it down to minimum: Mobo,CPU,GPU(if not built in),RAM

Then start adding things in...


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

Laxer said:


> Same advice as above: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html
> 
> Make sure the MOBO is not shorted...
> 
> ...


As I mentioned above, I have stripped it down. Still doesn't work. I am going to give dai's suggestion a go when I have time to shut down my computer.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry missed that...

Try booting without any RAM... do you get any feedback from the MOBO?

and yes I agree that the next step should be testing with an alternative PSU.


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

Alright, swapped PSUs. No change. I'm starting to think it's a bad chipset on the mobo. Also, may I ask why this was moved to Power Supply and RAM Support?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't know why it was moved. Whoever moved it must have thought this was a more appropriate section.

Were you able to get any beeps from your mobo starting it up without any RAM in?


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes. Continuous, non-stop beeping. Rather annoying, really. I put 1 stick of RAM back in and got 2 rapid beeps a few seconds after powering.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what psu did you swap to 

make
model
wattage

2 short	bios beeps=

Memory parity error	A memory parity error has occurred in the first 64K of RAM. The RAM IC is probably bad

run memetest on the ram 1 stick at a time

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

make sure you are seating it properly

the clips clicking over does not mean it is seated


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

Corsair TX750 750W

I have triple checked the seating with both sticks and still get 2 short bios beeps. Is it possible I received 2 bad sticks? I can't use another machine to test as all the others ones I have take DDR and DDR2 only.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Test the Mobo by removing all the RAM and booting. No RAM and no beeps indicate a Mobo problem.
It is possible to receive two bad RAM sticks but the only way to be certain is to try different RAM in your PC or try your RAM in another PC.
When doing a bench test precisely as instructed and there is no joy, follow the last paragraph.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

Removing the RAM causes a continuous, non-stop, annoying-as-hell beeping to occur. As for testing the RAM in another computer or other RAM in this computer, this is the first DDR3 mobo and RAM I've bought. I have nothing else to test. I have swapped out the PSU with no change. I know it's a mobo issue. What I don't know is if it's something I'm doing wrong or if the mobo itself is faulty.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

You are testing the mobo outside of the case correct? (on a box or something similar)

If not please try that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ChadT said:


> Removing the RAM causes a continuous, non-stop, annoying-as-hell beeping to occur.


That would indicate the Mobo is OK.



Laxer said:


> You are testing the mobo outside of the case correct? (on a box or something similar)
> 
> If not please try that.


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

As I have said twice before, this is the only set of DDR3 RAM I own and this is the only DDR3 mobo I own.


----------



## Alumian (Mar 31, 2010)

A880G+ :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR
--> CPU Support


> If you plan to upgrade processor from your existing unit, please update bios first before changing or upgrading processors.


I had the same issue with a Gigabyte motherboard, it was an AM3+ CPU, so this MAY not be the same issue as you, but the symptoms sound much the same. To fix it, I needed to go out and buy a new CPU, a crappy one, didn't need to be fantastic, and update the BIOS.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

ChadT said:


> As I have said twice before, this is the only set of DDR3 RAM I own and this is the only DDR3 mobo I own.


He was not asking you to test it he was saying that the feedback from the mobo means it is most likely not that....

Please take the mobo out of the case to test it so we can make sure it is not shorting.


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

I believe I may have figured it out, thanks to the link Alumian provided. It seems the ONLY 4GB RAM sticks the mobo is capable of running is G.SKILL DDR3 1333 and ZION DDR3 1333. I have emailed BIOSTAR. I will wait for an email from them confirming before I look for a replacement.

@Laxor: Ah, I misread what he said. I thought he was referring to testing the RAM in another case. Damn dyslexia.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

ChadT said:


> Damn dyslexia.


Happens to the best of us...

Do any of your friends have a DDR3 Mobo to test the ram in?

Also, that list is just RAM that have confirmed working. Others may work but it is best to select something from that list...

If I had to pick between the two this would be my choice: Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

I do have friends that have a DDR3 mobo, but they happen to live ~40 miles away.

I personally like the Ripjaws series myself, but this is an extreme budget build for a friend.

I have removed the motherboard from the case and laid it on a box. I seated 1 stick of RAM, powered on, and nothing happened. Not even a beep (no beeping is usually good, except when nothing else happens). So I took that stick out and put the other in. This one beeped once, but again, nothing else happened. I put both sticks in, with no-beep in slot 1, and received no beep, but, as expected, nothing else. I swapped the sticks around and had no change.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the single beep is the post beep indicating all is well to that point

the other stick would appear to be faulty

go back to the 1 stick with the single beep and move on from that point


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

Even when I just have the stick that beeps in, nothing else happens.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you have a monitor hooked up? Try hooking up a keyboard as well then booting.


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

Monitor and keyboard hooked up. Same scenario.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

On the stick that gets a single beep you should be able to get to BIOS :ermm:


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

I get no where.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you have the aux power plug securely in the socket

try a cmos reset


----------



## ChadT (Feb 10, 2012)

dai said:


> you have the aux power plug securely in the socket
> 
> try a cmos reset


I have triple-checked all connections and have done a CMOS reset twice.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you reset the cmos after getting the single post beep


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

make sure you using the corsair psu still. rosewill are crap and renowned for damaging components.


----------

